# F.Dick Red Spirit Knives



## intheweeds68 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey guys

I can't seem to find anyone with experience of this particular range of Dick knives.

I prefer German knives, and have a couple of Wusthof and Zwilling, and like the weight and abuse they can take. Easy to sharpen too.

I've heard good things about Dick - pardon my French 

This Red Spirit set looks pretty nice https://kitchenwarrior.co.uk/collections/knives/products/dick-red-spirit-5-piece-knife-set-with-wallet

Anyone used these before?

I'm UK based. Out of interest I also see some Mercer knives here. They're not really big in the UK but as far as I know are used a lot with American Culinary students. Good or Bad?

Cheers!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Truth, German stainless is not popular around here, but speaking of restaurant house-grade kitchen knives, I recently handled a Dexter Russel sani-safe chef knife ($35 or less), and though I didn't try to sharpen or use it enough to comment on the steel, which is likely soft and Krup 4116, I was really impressed with what a nice profile and thin (though completely flat) grind it had, right to the tip.

Still it's just a cheap knife, and the RS you mention will at best be a Dexter with a nicer handle, excess bellied profile and 3x cost.


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Them knifes all look very similar. I know there are differences but I can’t help but feel you’d be better off buying a chefs knife, paring, slicing and filleting individually and not shopping by brand.

Check out ccs.net they are one if few stockists of Mac knifes over here and they get a huge thumbs up from me and team at work.


----------

